# Front Bow tie Removal



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Has anyone removed the front Bow tie? If so were there any tricky clips and such to deal with? Do you have any photo's? 

I am getting as much information together for my front end rebuild before I start as this is my daily driver.

I have found a combination of videos and posts for the removal and installation of the front bumper fascia (cover) as well as the side markers. I think I have found some decent threads on the fogs, but not the wiring so I am also still researching that. 

Thanks



MODs: can you remove "bow" and "tie" in the tags and put in emblem? The editor allows checking to remove, but doesn't.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

There are usually 2 locator holes, but I haven't taken mine off of this car.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

It's also attached via some strong-ass tape. Don't recall any clips that hold it in place though. I replaced mine as my chrome was chipped and got a new one from the dealer. 
I don't have pix, but once the front bumper facia is removed, it's easy to get to.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Oh yes, I'm thinking of the rear one that has the holes. My bad.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

No clips, just double sided tap to hold it on. If you have a heat gun, or hair dryer will work, lightly heat it up while using a plastic door panel tool to remove, or screwdriver, but be careful with your paint. If replacing with a new one, will need to clean as much of the old tape off before installing new emblem. Also, make sure you only use a GM replacement emblem, the aftermarket ones are junk, and not worth the 5 bucks you save. I have experience with both.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I tried removing mine to reuse it on a new bumper, so I had to be careful to not damage it. I was able to slide a flat tool under it but was prying so hard I was afraid it would snap in half. I caved and bought a new emblem LOL


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

I know this is necromancy but to add to the rear bowtie thought it's not holes it's a 2.5 inch slit behind it. I've yet to find a way to cover it without having it welded and the whole trunk painted the front at least on my 2015 lt does have pop clips or something like that holding the front bowtie on if member correctly. Just adding that info so people that are searching can find it


----------

